# 98 Altima SE makes clicking sound when turning



## lovemyNiSmO (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure what the problem is. Ive tried putting some power steering in it and I got the guys at the tire place to check everything out but they didnt see nothing wrong. It seems like this noise only happens when im doing a medium to sharp turn and give it some gas at the same time. Anyone else having this problem or had it. I heard it could be the rota's or wheel bearing, but I would rather find out from a nissan owner. The noise is like a loud clicking sound, it really sounds like its the springs though, but i really dont know to much about suspension and all.


----------



## one_matthias (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi

Usually an clicking sound should come from the CV-joint, and that when making full turn, inspect the rubber hose
to see if the grase have escaped the hose and dirt comming in.

I have heard something about that if turning full left and hear a clicking sound than problably the rigjht cv-loint work out but not sure let somebody else confirm that ...

On the other hand if one cv-joint is failing why no change both at the same time, saving time and worry for next time, when the other cv-joint starts failing ! ! !

this do not have to be the case but start there ..

Matthias


----------



## br1ev8 (Feb 14, 2008)

yep...sounds like the cv axels to me...definitely since you said that giving it gas around a corner makes the noise worse. I'd change them both out too...because generally speaking, if one needs it then the other is soon to fail as well.


----------



## lovemyNiSmO (Jan 17, 2008)

I will definately get that checked out. 

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, I would go with the axels. Mine were clicking. Had them replaced and noise stopped for about 800 miles or so. Went back to my mechanic and had them replaced a second time under warranty. I guess they were bad or the wrong size. No more noise with the 2nd set. The cost was $500 for both including labor. D


----------



## jameskpl (Nov 22, 2011)

I think its the sway bar, you should check that. There was loud noise on my car as well, especially when you take the turns.


----------

